# My Home Theatre from down under (Australia)



## blackfox (Jul 14, 2009)

G-day, Well as a new member thought I would put up my system, still in the early days of setup. tell me what you think,

Velodyne HGS-18 18" 1250watt rms Sub 
3x Parasound HCA-1000 Power amplifiers
CAVX 7ch speakers, custom made by mark techer, Line array fronts, di-pole rears and rear sides
Onkyo TX-SR800 7.1ch THX cert Reciever (pre/amplifier) +Remote In Champaine Gold
Sony VPD-MX10 DLP Projector 
Solid projector screen wood surround, treated glass coated fabric, (Custom Made)
NAD dvd player T524+ Remote 
*The NAD in itself is a great cd player for quality music, read the review and specs and see for yourself
Furman Power Sequencer
HDTV Tuner LG LST-5100P + Remote
dual 12" CAVX sub (with 2x 12" peerless subs with 2x 150watt rms plate amplifiers)

Will upload photos when it allows me to.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi blackfox and welcome aboard..

You certainly have some very nice gear there and are obviously a fan of Marks gear..But what.. no Aussiemorphic lens!!?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard!

Your equipment list is quite substantial and must sound great.

Enjoy your stay with us at the Shack.


----------

